# Leidiges Thema: Einbauposition Radiator in Corsair Obsidian 500D



## TheMystery (21. September 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

aktuell bastel ich mir einen neuen Rechner zusammen...

Eine Frage dazu: Wo verbaue ich am besten den Radiator der Corsair H115i PRO RGB? In der Front (warme Luft ins Gehäuse) oder im Deckel (warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse)?

Gehäuse: Corsair Osidian 500D
CPU: Geköpfter i7 8700k (Overclocking)
Mainboard Gigabyte Aorus 7
Grafikkarte: AORUS GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Xtreme oder RTX 2080

Vielen lieben Dank für eure Tipps...

Uwe


----------



## Nordwind2000 (21. September 2018)

Wenn die Möglichkeit besteht den Radiator in der Front zu verbauen, dann mach das auch.

Der Rest der Lüfter sollte es definitiv schaffen die erwärmte Luft abzuführen, ohne das sich andere Komponenten großartig erwärmen.
Im Deckel ziehst du zusätzlich die warme Luft  der Grafikkarte mit durch, was meistens zu schlechteren Temperaturen der CPU führt.


----------



## TheMystery (21. September 2018)

@ Nordwind2000 :

Danke für deine Antwort...

Aber bremst die Abwärme des Radiators dann im Umkehrschluss nicht die Grafikkarte aus?

Was bedeutet die höhere Gehäuse-Temperatur für die Bauteile des Mainboards?

Wenn ich das Ganze richtig verstehe kann ich entweder die Temperaturen der CPU oder die der GPU günstig beeinflussen. Das bedeutet dann doch einen faulen Kompromiss.

Bin verwirrt...

Herzliche Grüße

Uwe


----------



## Darkspell64 (22. September 2018)

Ein Kompromiss wird das immer sein, die Luft muss ja in irgendeiner Form die Wärme der Grafikkarte und der CPU aufnehmen.
Ich würde es an deiner stelle einfach mal testen, wie sich die Temperaturen verhalten. So ein großer Aufwand ist der Umbau ja dann auch nicht.
Je nach Lüfterkonfig kann es auch fast keinen Unterschied machen.


----------

